# Fixing concrete porch



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi...I'm looking to repair my front porch.  Two things are wrong...the first is that the house was built in 1984 and the front steps are no longer in code and the depth is not much more than 10" in depth....Width is the same as the door frame, etc..  The second is that there is a crack in the porch.  I had it mudjacked about 6-7 years ago and there has been no further settling.  As a matter of fact, this is the only spot on the entire property where there has been any settling at all other than one side of the garage that has settled about one-half inch in 22 years.  I would like to get the front steps into code, wider and safer, and repair the crack etc. without having to replace the porch, primarily because the porch has been incorporated into the brick siding of the house and the cost. The estimates so far have been to replace the entire porch at $5-7,000.  

I really do not want to "fix" something that will only get worse because the porch really needs to be replaced, but I do not want to jump into replacing it at that cost if I can avoid it.  But I do want the problem fixed correctly.  I do have someone to help put this all together if I do it myself, but I really need to be sure of what I am doing....

Any suggestions?

Thanks much..

Jana


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 1, 2008)

We most defiantly need pictures of this.


----------

